# le héros / l'héroïne - H aspiré et disjonction / H muet, élision et liaison ?



## CapnPrep

Bonjour ! Je voudrais vérifier la prononciation des exemples suivants :
[…]
Tout héros qu'il soit, Max a peur.

Ils viennent d'un article qui parle du _h_ aspiré, et ils sont présentés comme des exemples problématiques. Est-ce qu'ils vous posent problème ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Grop

J'avoue que spontanément (sans réfléchir, donc) j'ai bien envie de faire ces liaisons.

(Héros est surtout drôle parce que si on faisait la liaison, "des héros" se prononcerait comme "des zéros", ce qui est moins flatteur ).


----------



## domico

[…]

Pour héros, la  consonance humoristique de la liaison mentionnée par Grop m'avait déjà fait vérifier ce qu'il en était.

D'une manière générale, je ne sais lever le doute qu'en consultant un dictionnaire, et il est probable que je me trompe souvent.

Cordialement,

Dominique


----------



## CapnPrep

[...]
L'auteur de l'article dans lequel j'ai pris ces exemples suggère que […] le [t] de liaison est obligatoirement réalisé dans _tout héros_.

Je sais bien que ces mots commencent par un _h_ aspiré selon le dictionnaire. Il s'agit de savoir si les habitudes et les jugements des locuteurs ont pu changer depuis la publication de cet article (en 1979).


----------



## itka

Ce que tu dis m'étonne un peu...

[…] _tout-t-héros..._ non, franchement, ni en 1979, ni aujourd'hui il ne me serait venu à l'idée de faire la liaison. Je crois qu'on a tous trop en mémoire _les-z-héros !_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut CapnPrep,

Si c'est pour un sondage, je suis du même avis qu'itka.
En 79, j'apprenais au primaire à surtout ne jamais faire la liaison avec héros, sous peine de zéro pointé...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour
[…]
Pour ce qui est de "tout héros", je ne ferai pas la liaison.


----------



## CapnPrep

C'est un auteur à qui on peut faire confiance en principe, mais ces exemples m'ont étonné aussi. Son argument global — que le _h_ aspiré est une norme apprise (avec difficulté), et totalement artificielle — me semble valable. Il faut donc s'attendre à voir de la variation et de l'hésitation avec les mots et les constructions les moins fréquents. Et c'est bien ce que l'on observe. Mais de là à dire que la prononciation […] /tutero/ est systématique…

Merci en tout cas pour vos avis !


----------



## Nicomon

[…] je dirais comme les autres _tout/héros_ et non _tout-t-héros._ […]


----------



## Aoyama

Aucune liaison […] pour héros […].
[…]
Ceci dit 





> le _h_ aspiré est une norme apprise (avec difficulté), et totalement artificielle


 est une sentence proprement sidérante.
Je rejoins totalement itka (ça peut arriver) dans _toute_ son argumentation.


----------



## itka

J'ai la plus grande estime pour Maurice Gross, éminent linguiste s'il en est, mais là... non. Je suis très surprise de son opinion sur le sujet.

Ayant été longtemps un enfant apprenant à parler français, je peux être formelle sur ce point ! Pas de difficulté pour "apprendre" à tenir compte des _h.

_Même Ayoama est d'accord avec moi, c'est dire !


----------



## Anne345

*Héros :* [eʀo] init. asp., [eʀɔin] init. non asp. Homon. _héraut, héroïne _(méd.). Au masc., aspiration non étymol. pour empêcher la liaison et éviter le calembour : _les héros/les zéros. _L'aspiration remonte à l'apparition du mot _zéro _dans la lang. (XVe s.). Elle n'a pas lieu d'exister dans les autres mots de la famille. 
(TLFI) 

On ne peut même plus se fier à la famille !


----------



## ChrisPa

Bonjour
j'arrive un peu tard, mais moi j'aurais fait la liaison de héros.. peut-être en faisant un petit arrêt après le 'toute' mais plutôt parce que la suite "ou - é " n'est pas facile à prononcer et ne fait pas joli..


----------



## Hugolienne7

Chers amis,

   Mon etudiante m'a demande pourquoi on dit "le heros," mais "l'heroine".  Dans le premier cas, on ne fait pas d'elision de la voyelle, mais dans le deuxieme cas, on le fait, quoique ce soit le meme mot. Y a-t-il un rapport a la question du "h" aspire? Ou s'agit-il d'une autre regle de prononciation? Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## quinoa

Elle est effectivement étrange, cette exception, mais si vous utilisez le pluriel vous comprenez immédiatement pourquoi il vaut mieux éviter la liaison : des héros (= des zéros, drôle?) Cela ne se produit pas avec "héroïne")


----------



## Hugolienne7

Merci, s'agit-il donc d'une simple regle de prononciation?  Il n'y a pas d'explication etymologique?


----------



## quinoa

Peut-être...


----------



## tilt

Explication donnée par le TLFi:


> Au masc., aspiration *non étymol.* pour empêcher la liaison et éviter le calembour : _les héros/les zéros. _L'aspiration remonte à l'apparition du mot _zéro _dans la lang. (xve s.). Elle n'a pas lieu d'exister dans les autres mots de la famille.


 
J'avoue être surpris car je ne pensais pas qu'une élision puisse être dictée par le sens, en français.


----------



## yuechu

Bonjour !

Aujourd'hui, j'ai entendu les paroles d'une chanson : "Je ne suis pas un héros" et j'ai remarqué que le chanteur fait la liaison entre "un" et "héros" bien que ce soit un h aspiré. Dans ce contexte, (un(e) + h aspiré) est-ce qu'il est courant aussi de ne pas faire la liaison ou est-ce que la plupart des gens la font ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Yendred

C'est une erreur de faire la liaison, et la plupart des gens ne la font pas, sauf pour plaisanter.

Ecoutez la version originale de la chanson _Je ne suis pas un héros_, et vous entendrez que Daniel Balavoine ne la fait pas.
Vous l'avez entendue chantée par qui ?


----------



## yuechu

Je ne sais pas quel chanteur c'était mais c'était à la radio. (peut-être une reprise !)
Merci pour votre réponse, Yendred !

EDIT: Je croyais avoir entendu la liaison la première fois que je l'ai entendu mais peut-être qu'il n'y en avait pas...


----------



## Yendred

En plus de celle de Balavoine, j'ai écouté plusieurs reprises plus récentes (Johnny Hallyday, Star Academy, Ismaël Metis, ...) et aucun ne fait la liaison, heureusement 



yuechu said:


> Dans ce contexte, (un(e) + h aspiré) est-ce qu'il est courant aussi de ne pas faire la liaison (...) ?



Pour répondre à la deuxième partie de votre question, il y a des cas où l'erreur est plus fréquente (mais c'est toujours une erreur), le plus célèbre étant "_un n'haricot_" au lieu de "_un | haricot_".
D'autres mettent des _h_ aspirés là où il n'y en a pas, même à l'écrit. Vous entendrez souvent "_cent | euros_" (voire pire : "_cent z'euros_") au lieu de "_cent t'euros_".


----------

